# freebsd-pkg-fallout: fallout logs from package building



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 21, 2021)

<https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-pkg-fallout/>

What are the criteria for a log being listed, or not listed?


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 21, 2021)

Every build error from official package builds is sent there.

Note that something marked IGNORE/BROKEN fails _before_ building (check-sanity).


----------

